
I wanted to like this book - beefman
https://www.amazon.com/review/R2I0T26SV0ELPP/
======
minimaxir
Relevant context: Jeff and MacKenzie Bezos filed for divorce today. (that
Amazon Reviewer is indeed her account; if you check the history you'll see
reviews from 2001)

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/arts-
entertainment/2019/01/09...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/arts-
entertainment/2019/01/09/jeff-bezos-announces-divorce-mackenzie-bezos-after-
years-together/)

~~~
gpm
Further context: Note that the date on the review is 2013.

~~~
matte_black
Any context on why it was posted damn near 6 years ago and no one noticed???

Edit: I guess they did

~~~
traek
People did notice.

[http://articles.latimes.com/2013/nov/04/entertainment/la-
et-...](http://articles.latimes.com/2013/nov/04/entertainment/la-et-jc-
mackenzie-bezos-amazon-review-everything-store-20131104)

[https://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/amazon/10426865/Wife-...](https://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/amazon/10426865/Wife-
of-Amazon-founder-Jeff-Bezos-posts-one-star-review-of-husbands-biography.html)

[https://www.theguardian.com/books/booksblog/2013/nov/05/mack...](https://www.theguardian.com/books/booksblog/2013/nov/05/mackenzie-
bezos-one-star-amazon-review-book-jeff)

------
waffle_ss
Counterpoint - "I did like this book" by an early Amazon employee

[https://amazon.com/gp/customer-
reviews/R3J863C5ZP53BA](https://amazon.com/gp/customer-reviews/R3J863C5ZP53BA)

------
0898
Tl;dr - This is an Amazon review of a book about Amazon, by the founder of
Amazon's wife.

~~~
warent
Off topic, but the wording of your sentence amusingly sounds like the book was
written by the person that founded the wife of Amazon.

------
todipa
“As our family and close friends know, after a long period of loving
exploration and trial separation, we have decided to divorce and continue our
shared lives as friends,”

What does loving exploration mean?

~~~
morley
I've seen this divorce story posted, flagged, and taken down from the front
page maybe 3-4 times now. And rightly so: it's a private matter that seems out
of place on an aggregator for tech news. The level of discourse in those
flagged submissions never rose above the level of a TMZ gossip column.

Dragging this submission out and using it as a pretext to discuss the divorce
just seems perverse.

~~~
markbnj
Perverse? The poster was simply wondering what a phrase Bezos used in his own
public announcement might mean. And I think developments in the private life
of one of the world's richest men, CEO of a near-trillion dollar corp and
operator of the world's largest cloud platform, are fair game on HN.

